# Uterus lining and CD21 results



## Wiggywoo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, these are probably questions that have been asked before but I've had a quick look and couldn't find the info that I'm looking for!

I had my scan prior to IUI today, CD12, and I have two follies at 21.5 which I understand is good. I think that the lining of my uterus is 10mm, is this ok? I asked if it was and my consultant said yes but I'm not sure what the optimum thickness is.

Also after my first cycle day 21 bloods, I was told that I had low progesterone levels which resulted in me now having to take clomid. I asked if the cd21 blood tests were ok on my second cycle and again, he said yes and that it was 47, but I'm not sure what that means.

We're due to have our IUI on wednesday and I'm feeling very positive and excited, so   that this is the one!

Thanks, Wiggy


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, Yes, yes and yes - your results are all great. (as far as I know - but i'm sure someone else will back me up or shoot me down - one or the other).

Follie size - they look for over 18mm prior to trigger shot.
Endometruim  - they like it to be 8mm or more.
Day 21 bloods- most clinics like a level of 30+ which demonstrates ovulation.

By the looks of it i would say everything looks to be on track.

Take care

Kate


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wiggy - Oooooo .... it's today for you hun, and me tomorrow.     

I had my scan Friday (day 7) and had one follie at 13.5mm and endo was over 8mm, so clinic were happy to just wait till I ov'd (all natural), and as I've not been scanned since I can only hope follie grew the usual 1-2mm per day so should be minimum 18.5mm and max 23.5mm.  I don't have any bloods done, so don't really know what my levels are.

Feeling really   and excited like you -       this is our turn hun.
XXXX


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Wiggywoo
Good luck for your IUI.
I see you've had 3 IUi treatments, and can I be cheeky and ask if you are paying privately, and if so how much it costs, or if it is NHS.  I can't decide whether to wait up to 6 months for the first go on the NHS or pay privately when we'll be in within 3 weeks.

I've got to ask my consultant about costs etc, but I see you are having tx in 3 consequtive (sp?) months, and wonder why we can't do that on the NHS in our area?

thank you


----------

